# Mario Cipollini



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I was at stage 2 of the tour today. I stood about a foot away from Mario while he was giving a interview in Italian. I wanted to shake his hand. Didn't get a chance but did give him a pat on the back as he was riding away. I had a great day, talked to all the reps. and met some great people.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

picture? SLR, compact, cell cam? give us something.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Great excuse for a Mario Picture Thread  Here are a few I took on Sunday


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

I took a picture of Super Mario before I asked him to sign my wind breaker. He sure is one super nice celebrity.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

More pics of Cipo actually climbing!


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

His legs look smaller now than what he had during his pre-retirement TdFs.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*another one*

right here


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

*I've always been a big fan of him*

Anyone who wears a white suit on the podium gets my vote


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

*Cipo*

Here is the pic while leaving his mark on my chest.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

You got quite the windbreaker now Jack... Paul, Phil, Bobke, and Mario!


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

thien said:


> You got quite the windbreaker now Jack... Paul, Phil, Bobke, and Mario!


Thanks Thien. But your pic with Lance is priceless 
Here are the sig on the other side of the wind breaker, Justin Spinelli of KBS/M and the mayor of SanJo.

PS
see you guys on March 2nd.


----------

